# Help! Looking for a tablature!



## ReySombra

Hi people! I don't know if this is the right place to do it, but I'm in a hurry and I need some help with a tablature...

I'm looking for tablatures of "Charity (Winter days so cold)", by Jean Baptiste Faure, for vocals and piano (together or vocal or piano alone, it doesn't matter..just to get one of these). 

If you can pass me the tablatures, or any page where it could be, whatever...it would be helpfull! 

Thanks! )


----------

